# 2016 Olympic Bid Cities, which city should be chosen?



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^ I don't want to be mean but, i think all Brasil, and central goverment would support Rio on budget, and come on, RIO's Economy + SAO PAULO's Economy > Most of countries' Economies in the world. 

I think those both must be at least 50% of Spain's Economy... i'm just guessing I may say...


----------



## João Paulistano (Jan 8, 2008)

*Chicago or Tokyo or Madri!!! *

Brazil? in 2516. 

Today in Brazil? 

1) bad education - is priority
2) poor health - is priority
3) poor infrastructure - is priority


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Rwarky said:


> Although I am a citizen of the United States, I believe Rio should win the 2016 Olympic bid. The U.S. has hosted the events many times, so it's time to share the events with the rest of the world too.


That actually isn't true at all...The U.S. has been awarded the Summer Olympics a total of 4 times: L.A. twice, St. Louis, and Atlanta. I wouldn't say that 4 winning bids out of 30 attempts is "many times". 

I've never visited the other cities, but having been to Chicago on several occasions it would be a fabulous host city. Chicago has the infrastructure and many of the venues already in place and could easily host "the best Olympics ever".


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Tokyo 2016

this is the best olympics video ever:


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro! Viva sua Paixão!:banana:


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

My choice is Madrid :banana:


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Rio de Janeiro must be selected..........


----------



## FeänorBR (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope they give Rio the change! if not then I don't really care, be it Tokyo, Chigaco or Madrid!


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicago, for sure. Rio's not ready.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Chicago 2016 venues


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

My choice goes for Rio! :cheers:


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Rio 2016, then Toronto 2020! :rofl:


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

My vote goes to Rio! so we'll know in 2 weeks?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

João Paulistano said:


> *Chicago or Tokyo or Madri!!! *
> 
> Brazil? in 2516.
> 
> ...


ahhahahaa..and the olympic games not gonna help Brazil get better in those quesits?!

Think about what u say, before reply here..

Its time to South America host some BIG event like the Olympics. US hosted so many times, Europe has 2012 yet and Asia hosted the last one..


----------



## SeyMan (Oct 25, 2008)

World Cup 2014 and the Olympic Games 2016 would be too much for Brazil to handle. As much as we all like Brazil, we must not forget that it isn't a rich country (far from it ...)

Someone said that the GDPs of Rio + Sao Paolo make 50% of that of Spain. Well, this is far from being true. According to wikipedia the GDP of the entire state of Rio de Janeiro + the GDP of the state of Sao Paolo is 285 billion Euro (for a population of 55 million). Spain (population 46 million) has a GDP of 1,400 billion.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Im pretty sure that Madrid wont get it because London has it in 2012 and the Olympic Committee is hesitant of two back to back games in the same continent. Tokyo is probably third because of the Beijing 2008 games. Rio De Janeiro and Chicago are probably the two runners-up. Rio might be negatively affected by the fact that it will probably be a World Cup 2014 site and the infrastructure and safety concerns are prevalent. The Olympic Committee doesn't work like FIFA when awarding cities. It doesn't have a continent equality rule. The Olympic Committee works solely on logistics including media time, population, infrastructure, sports enthusiasm, city approval, etc. Chicago seems to me the best bet because it has the infrastructure, the population, the viewers are there, sports enthusiasm is high. The only concern might be some Chicagoans and Americans who feel that the Olympics coming to Chicago is a bad thing because it will create traffic or waste taxpayer money or whatever. So Chicago will probably get it unless mass opposition from the crazies starts. And Chicago has Oprah, Rio doesn't.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

ArchiTennis said:


> My vote goes to Rio! so we'll know in 2 weeks?


2nd October in Copenaghen.

Have to say my vote? Naturally Tokyo, the best choice.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

dutchmaster said:


> ahhahahaa..and the olympic games not gonna help Brazil get better in those quesits?!
> 
> Think about what u say, before reply here..
> 
> Its time to South America host some BIG event like the Olympics. US hosted so many times, Europe has 2012 yet and Asia hosted the last one..


Yes, but in South America best choice would be Bayres.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

dutchmaster said:


> ahhahahaa..and the olympic games not gonna help Brazil get better in those quesits?!
> 
> Think about what u say, before reply here..
> 
> Its time to South America host some BIG event like the Olympics. US hosted so many times, Europe has 2012 yet and Asia hosted the last one..



The U.S. has hosted *FOUR *times in 112 years...I don't quite understand why people continue to think that the U.S. has hosted "so many times"...

For the record...

Europe has hosted 18 times...Athens 3, London 3, Paris 2, Stockholm 2, Helsinki, Antwerp, Amsterdam, Moscow, Berlin, Munich, Rome, Barcelona

North America has hosted 6 times...Los Angeles 2, St. Louis, Atlanta, Montreal, Mexico City

Asia has hosted 3 times...Tokyo, Seoul, Bejing

Australia has hosted 2 times...Sydney, Melbourne


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

^and South America?


----------



## 3521usa (Dec 23, 2007)

^^Can wait. :lol:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

WeimieLvr said:


> Australia has hosted 1 time...Sydney


Melbourne?


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

WeimieLvr said:


> The U.S. has hosted *FOUR *times in 112 years...I don't quite understand why people continue to think that the U.S. has hosted "so many times"...
> 
> For the record...
> 
> ...


And generally the US puts forward more athletes than anyone else, particularly in recent times. How many does Brazil have lined up for 2016?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

rsol2000 said:


> ^and South America?


Most of South America has hardly been prepared to host the Olympics until very recently...so don't get your panties in a wad about having never hosted.

Yes, South America...0. But that doesn't change the fact that the U.S. has only hosted FOUR times. People seem to imagine that it is much more than that.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

gonzo said:


> Melbourne?


Sorry, fixed it. That year was listed with 2 hosts because of the quarantine that caused equestrian events to be held in Stockholm...so I accidentally overlooked Melbourne.


----------



## 3521usa (Dec 23, 2007)

Also, I think everyone is aware that South America has never hosted the games but that shouldn't mean it deserves to host the 2016 games more than the other 3 cities. I could say Chicago deserves the games more than the other 3 cities because the 1904 games were taken away from us but that would be a lame reason.


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

YES, HE'S COMING! 



> *President 'likely' going to Copenhagen*
> Saturday, September 19, 2009 | 3:50 PM
> By Ben Bradley
> 
> ...


http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/national_world&id=7022726


----------



## ASIK (Aug 14, 2009)

*TOKYO FOREVER! Tokyo will win Chicago!*

^^Tokyo is the largest and expensive capital of the world! Impressive metropolis, compared to other cities and capitals is its unique flavour, comfort and almost ideal standard of living. Tokyo-this cosmopolitan city, he was within 10 years for the right to be regarded as the best city in the world, and remains the most expensive and enjoyable city in the world! Take a look at the night sky, look at the star system, now you know a panorama incredible night Tokyo bird's eye. Tokyo in the night-as if the whole universe! I think its the most civilized city in modern history. A well-developed and mightiest metropolis Tokyo gives me confidence and pride for the future of human civilization. Not many given feel special spirit and rhythm of Tokyo, see its potential! I think that certainly strive towards prosperity and perfection, must be an incentive for being and beautiful, really viable targets for implementation of the lofty goals in your life! Live in Tokyo organized people with incredible hard work, long-living in the information era. Everywhere, from robots and ending with the latest nano technology, is here. Tokyo is the present chaos technologies and human thought!


----------



## mAiNsTrEaMhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

i'd go with TOYKO only bec. i love the city and is much closer to the philippines,my country...

and the only asian on the list...:yes:


----------



## Cyclo (Sep 16, 2009)

Would love to se it in Tokyo again, but Chicago would be a gem also.

Complete eeww to Rio or Madrid.
I dont think that Rio could pull it off, Madrid would be following after London.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

WeimieLvr said:


> But that doesn't change the fact that the U.S. has only hosted FOUR times. People seem to imagine that it is much more than that.


Exactly. Additionally, some people forget or don't realise that although it was only 12 years between LA and Atlanta, that those are the only 2 of the 17 host cities since WWII to be located in the US. Even Australia and London have each hosted twice in the same period.

Having said that, I'd like to see Rio de Janeiro be awarded the 2016 Games, if for no other reason than that the continent hasn't previously hosted them. But all 4 cities would in all likelihood be excellent hosts.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

4 cities in 112 years is nothing, if we compare it to Europe, 18 is too much. In fact the US is the only country in the world with more than one city that can host the Olympic Games.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

-Corey- said:


> 4 cities in 112 years is nothing, if we compare it to Europe, 18 is too much. In fact the US is the only country in the world with more than one city that can host the Olympic Games.


No, it isn't the unique country.

I can tell you right now more than five countries along US with two or more cities capable to host a Summer Olympic Games.

Canada (Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver)
Australia (Melbourne, Adelaide, Sydney)
Russia (St. Petersburg, Moscow)
Germany (Munich, Berlin, Frankfurt)
Spain (Madrid, Barcelona)
Italy (Milan, Rome)
Japan (Tokyo, Osaka)

Perhaps even countries like India, China, Brazil or South Africa have two or more cities capable of that.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, i didnt mean just two cities, i knew that those countries have at least 2 capable cities of hosting such event, but i was talking about the number of cities the US has, (New York City, Los Angeles, Atlanta, San Francisco, Chicago, Boston, DC, Seattle, Miami, Philadelphia, Salt Lake City and the list goes on) so it's not like the Olympics are always in the US.


----------

